# P-51 photo



## comiso90 (Mar 17, 2007)

cool


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice pic!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 17, 2007)

Can you please source that pick, Comiso? I know a lot of fellow aviation photographers. Most of them don't mind their work being posted on the web, if they get credit.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 17, 2007)

Here is one of my favorites "Kimberly Kaye".


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 17, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Can you please source that pick, Comiso? I know a lot of fellow aviation photographers. Most of them don't mind their work being posted on the web, if they get credit.



Thanks guys.. i thought it was very cool too... I don't think I've seen it B4

Understandable, but I found it a creative way:

I set my search preferences in Google Images to "German Language Only" and typed in P-51. Here is the site but I don't know where they got it.


Bf2,bf2142, next ??? [6] - mods.de - Forum

Great photo of Kimberly! I like the fast shutterspeed and the frozen prop


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 17, 2007)

"BTW:
What does this translate too?

"Ohhh maaannn ... das waren noch Zeiten
Wär echt ne prima Idee, das mit dem Koreakrieg

Für Leute die gern Bilder sehn"

it introduced the photo of the P-51 along with a cool photo of a Polish MIG 15 trainer


----------



## evangilder (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks, although I prefer prop-blur. I was using a borrowed lens and I was still pretty new to the Nikon at the time. 

I should have some good stuff to post later if the weather cooperates. No hints just yet...


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 17, 2007)

Which Nikon?

I use a nikon D70


----------



## evangilder (Mar 17, 2007)

D50. I picked it up last February.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 17, 2007)

I've checked out your work... great stuff! You really know how to shoot.


----------



## Treize (Mar 17, 2007)

I've added your site to my favorties, very nice work.

Don't suppose you could ever get a formation shot of Man-o-War and Red Dog XII together could you?  

Man I can't wait fir GML this fall, gotta get a good camera.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks guys! I have shots of both Man O War and Red Dog XII, but not together...yet.  The weather got better today and I did get some good shots and some flying in, but not what I was hoping for. Still some good stuff that I will be posting shortly.


----------

